# Anyone else feel like NFs swear a lot?



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmm. Maybe just something that I noticed that holds no practical correlation :|


----------



## Xox (Jul 20, 2013)

When I stub my toe.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## noelani887 (Oct 16, 2013)

I can only speak for myself...I do tend to swear. It's more out of habit, it's something that I probably shouldn't have started in the first place cause now I can't really stop lol.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

No. I'm all bombastic flowery rhetoric usually and I think I have high skill points in diplomacy and etiquette.


----------



## occasus (Oct 21, 2013)

I swear too much. I need to reel it back a bit.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Yup, it's like I have Tourette's sometimes...


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

I honestly think it depends on the person and their environment more than MBTI. But if I were to generalize about swearing based on being an NF, I could see it going either way. On the one hand, swearing could be seen as rude and can lead to conflict if done incorrectly. Some NFs may avoid swearing in order to preserve social harmony or simply because they think it's wrong. On the other hand, NFs who are dramatic and/or enjoy playing with language might swear frequently. Well, that's why I do it anyway!



occasus said:


> I swear too much. I need to reel it back a bit.


Same here. Or rather, I need to be a lot more aware of who I swear in front of. It's become a natural part if the way I express myself so it's hard to turn on and off.


----------



## Ametcitra (Nov 1, 2013)

I swear a LOT, it's just a very good way to express negative feelings.
Also because it's fun, y'know? It's like some extra hot spice in a stew or something.
" Ordinary words ordinary words *BAM SWEAR WORD* ordinary words!"


----------



## TripleCardinal (Nov 7, 2013)

I *rarely* swear! I'm always thinking about the fact that it might make someone uncomfortable so I try not to do it. Exceptions would be to convey extra humor around friends my age or when I'm _really_ mad


----------



## Christopher Robin (Nov 7, 2013)

I can only speak for myself...but I don't swear a lot. Actually I used to avoid swearing at all costs; nowadays I only swear if every other person I happen to be talking to has a tendency to let out some vulgar words. Honestly I only do that to blend in; I'm not a big fan of using foul language.


----------



## missy12 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm a NF  I never swear. Never have, ever, in my whole entire life. And that's not an exaggeration. I've never liked swear words, they've always made me cringe even though I hear or read them everyday.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Of course we NFs don't swear. To suggest otherwise is nothing but fucking bullshit!


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

missy12 said:


> I'm a NF  I never swear. Never have, ever, in my whole entire life. And that's not an exaggeration. I've never liked swear words, they've always made me cringe even though I hear or read them everyday.


Yes, I think I've mistaken the stereotype of swearing with NT's, who swear flippantly.


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHA...guilty. Strong emotions demand strong language.


----------



## TheAccursedShare (Jun 19, 2013)

foul language is a fine spice: gets people's attention, automatic intensifier, oft funny, auto-trampling on many other's religious savior...HOW THE F*** IS THIS NOT PURE WIN


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

I have certain words I use a lot, but I am at conscious about it and I don't swear among 'nice' people. Ususally I start swearing if the people I am with is swearing, my roomie and I do it a lot when we are together. Like saying "I hate this fucking floor" I say fuck way too much.


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

I swear, quite often. It's a habit.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

I swear all the time, but somehow it's not offensive... probably because i'm not very aggressive. I swear to exaggerate, for comic effect and when i'm annoyed.


----------



## Blue Potato (Oct 11, 2013)

I hardly ever do. When I finally said a semi bad word in my opinion, "pissed" while reading a book out loud , everyone gasped. I do it sometimes when I do something stupid and get hurt but always in a whisper voice.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't like swearing and I'd love to say that I don't swear, but I do do it sometimes...The emotions get the best of me haha


----------



## aHumanRenaisance (Nov 20, 2013)

Lord knows if I was not so concerned with being courteous I would be much worse then a drunken sailor when speaking with emotion. I have been told in the past that I used too much profanity, and that revelation kind of bother me so I keep it under control most of the time. However the few times where my deepest emotions (mainly anger or extreme excitement) come to exit my lips, you might want to remove the children from the room. My profanity usage can become grade A!


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't swear very much, and I'm an ENFJ. It's just a habit I never really got into.


----------



## Embers (Jun 28, 2012)

I cuss a lot when I'm comfortable with the people around me, which is pretty bad when I'm at my grandmas house for the holidays :X
I always figured it was just an environmental thing, you'd be hard-pressed to find anyone in NYC who doesn't cuss in a casual setting I think.


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

My NF friends don't usually curse all that much.

I wish that I could say the same, but... Nope. Trying to tone it down, though. :frustrating:


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

aHumanRenaisance said:


> Lord knows if I was not so concerned with being courteous I would be much worse then a drunken sailor when speaking with emotion. I have been told in the past that I used too much profanity, and that revelation kind of bother me so I keep it under control most of the time. However the few times where my deepest emotions (mainly anger or extreme excitement) come to exit my lips, you might want to remove the children from the room. My profanity usage can become grade A!


Ah, a kindred spirit emerges!


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Cursing's fucking fun.

My ESTP friend and I have had some good times of who can come up with the most elaborate swear-sentence. "Fungal rimjob on the shit-stain of a spunky toilet" is a favourite of mine.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I swear a lot, but I've been starting to notice that I try to control myself around certain audiences. I never used to do this; I used to just curse like a pirate in front of anybody. But now I mainly swear in front of my close friends and family members.

Yes, I swear in front of my mother. I think she's starting to get used to it.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Occasionally. Only at the appropriate place and time. I try to stay polite in public places. 

I never swear at school, work, or practically anyone unless I'm very close to them or very pissed off at them. 

Cursing online is a whole different ball game though.


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

I swear all the time. Just not around the folks, y'know? But man when I'm talking half of the time I'm not even aware that I've said a swear word, then other times I'm saying stuff that doesn't even make sense, like holy fuck balls!! But yeah . . . I curse like a sailor.


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think SPs do it more.


----------



## aHumanRenaisance (Nov 20, 2013)

You know I am perfectly fine with swearing as long as you have a great vocabulary, so that people don't assume you can only speak your mind with those naughty, naughty words. I've actually given this alot of thought over the years. 

Thy saying "people who swear do not have a complete vocabulary" or whatever... I don't think that is all the way true. Sometimes no other readily available words can convey that emotion as well. Still, since we are courteous people, we must save those words for the perfect moments. There more appreciated that way


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Cuntypops!


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Khiro said:


> Cuntypops!


I thanked you already, but this has to be the greatest post ever.

/thread

...
Nay.

*/forum.*


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

I've never heard my INFJ friends swear. They say they swear when "its appropriate," and that never happens. 

I tried to get my INFJ best friend to swear today in public...didn't work and wound up turning into a sign language battle to get me to stop. I, of course was shouting "FUCK!" many times while she was essentially hiding under our table. I tried to get her to swear becuase she couldn't find anywhere private enough to swear from stress. NFs never cease to fascinate.

I've never heard INFPs swear before. Maybe they're just lying to sound cool/edgy? I've also never heard of ENFPs swearing while angry; they find more direct and creative ways of expressing anger. I've never seen an ENFJ angry and never swears. They are always cheerful and playfully mean. Though to express however many "fucks" the ENFP gives on a certain situating, she can become a sailor.


----------



## ohgoblin612 (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't think there's a correlation between type and swearing...

I'm an INFP and swear a lot, sometimes in good nature, sometimes not.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know about any others NFs, but I've never said a swear word in my fucking life.


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

I am very much like this, but only around close friends or people I know very well. I have no idea why I do this, but it feels right. I do wish that I didn't say "fuck" as much, because it loses its value in harshness. Sometimes I use swears in a way that fills silences, and others times to make the flow of conversation sound more dramatic. Kind of how you'd imagine the dialogue in a Quentin Tarentino film being perfect.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

juilorain said:


> I've never heard my INFJ friends swear. They say they swear when "its appropriate," and that never happens.
> 
> I tried to get my INFJ best friend to swear today in public...didn't work and wound up turning into a sign language battle to get me to stop. I, of course was shouting "FUCK!" many times while she was essentially hiding under our table. I tried to get her to swear becuase she couldn't find anywhere private enough to swear from stress. NFs never cease to fascinate.
> 
> I've never heard INFPs swear before. Maybe they're just lying to sound cool/edgy? I've also never heard of ENFPs swearing while angry; they find more direct and creative ways of expressing anger. I've never seen an ENFJ angry and never swears. They are always cheerful and playfully mean. Though to express however many "fucks" the ENFP gives on a certain situating, she can become a sailor.


Lol where are you finding such G-rated NF's? Even the nicest, most introverted INFP I know has swore in front of me a couple of times.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Bluefireluv said:


> From my experience, the NTs do it more




:tongue:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

emiebean said:


> It's been tested and found sometimes the people who swear most often are the most trustworthy!Also swearing has been shown to relieve stress and anxiety.


No. Yes.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on the motivation. lt could be said that some types go for shock value more than others.

l don't think Fe will always avoid it, l know an ENFJ with what l'd call an ''SP'' streak. He just likes to stir shit sometimes, l don't even think he would deny it but he is otherwise extremely polite and (overly) concerned with the needs of others.


----------



## beauty and the beast (Dec 21, 2013)

As an NF I do tend to use swear words more than I should.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I definitely swear a lot. I curse to myself and at myself. With other people I use the word "god" plenty often.


----------



## strafen (Apr 22, 2012)

All the f***ing time.

I don't use it for toxicity though, only to add colorful words to an otherwise bland statement.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Violator Rose said:


> Lol where are you finding such G-rated NF's? Even the nicest, most introverted INFP I know has swore in front of me a couple of times.


At college, surprisingly. Maybe the INFPs I know are intimidated by my presence as the mean, cruel, and emotionless NT? I remember meeting an INFP for the first time, and she started crying. I don't know what I said, but she was escorted away by her ENFP buddy. I think I said I found her introversion fascinating, and then said, "Don't worry, I don't bite." jokingly. I also know another INFP who can tolerate me better and has never cursed in front of me, even though I swear like a fucking sailor.

The ENFP also said, "I am an awful person" many times. I have done nothing wrong to them, but she does curse; a lot. lol


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Depends on the motivation. lt could be said that some types go for shock value more than others.
> 
> l don't think Fe will always avoid it, l know an ENFJ with what l'd call an ''SP'' streak. He just likes to stir shit sometimes, l don't even think he would deny it but he is otherwise extremely polite and (overly) concerned with the needs of others.


ENFJs love shock value, but fun shock value. A good ENFJ friend loves hatching fun strategies with elaborate practical jokes, making silly troll comments, etc. with me whenever we are in contact. ENFJs know how to entertain people, but will _never _actually mean to hurt someone. ENTPs, maybe. lol


----------



## Writer of Words (Dec 2, 2013)

juilorain said:


> At college, surprisingly. Maybe the INFPs I know are intimidated by my presence as the mean, cruel, and emotionless NT? I remember meeting an INFP for the first time, and she started crying. I don't know what I said, but she was escorted away by her ENFP buddy. I think I said I found her introversion fascinating, and then said, "Don't worry, I don't bite." jokingly. I also know another INFP who can tolerate me better and has never cursed in front of me, even though I swear like a fucking sailor.
> 
> The ENFP also said, "I am an awful person" many times. I have done nothing wrong to them, but she does curse; a lot. lol


She might have some level of social anxiety that made her so upset. As someone who has it herself, a stranger approaching me and trying to engage me in conversation is enough to cause me to tense. Some people deal with it better than others and everyone does so in different ways; I know I get tearful too if I'm pushed too far. :happy:

I'm also an NF who personally doesn't swear all that much (I think I said the f-word once when I almost got hit by a car that didn't understand what a stop sign was). I don't really care when other people swear, except that I find hard sounds grating and most cuss words consist of them. Not very pleasant to listen to. :frustrating:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not sure about other NFs as I can only speak of my own experiences, but I curse a shit ton. I don't ever mean what I'm saying. As another user has stated, I get off on shock value - to be honest, I'm not sure I even have a helpful reason why I'm choosing to try and shock people sometimes. MAYBE if I understood why cursing is so fucking awful, I'd be less insistent upon doing it.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't swear or curse except for every other word.


----------



## Muffian (Jan 28, 2013)

I tend to avoid cursing as much as possible because of how I was raised. I don't even know why I don't do it at this age, but I can't bring myself to. :V


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

don't SP's usually swear the most though?


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmm, I don't swear a little, that's for sure.


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

As a generalization, you'd think the SPs would swear the most. Since they are the most susceptible to simply doing what everyone else does because it's 'cool'. 

But when it comes down to it, I think it just depends on how each individual has been raised, and the sort of language that their social circle uses.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mcblahflooper94 said:


> I've noticed this with several NFs. They tend to use swear words often. Not that it matters, they just do more than other types, I think. Anyone else notice this?


I have noticed a lot of NFPs swearing a lot. But I don't know a lot of NFJs who do the same. Swearing a lot really just doesn't seem like an Fe thing to do.

I never curse unless I'm extremely angry, and then I regret it afterwards. I wouldn't say it happens often.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

@delphi367 my INFJ mother hardly ever swears, but my ENFJ sister does. It might have more to do with upbringing than type. My ENTP father also swears, so my sister and I probably learned it from him.

Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm an INTP and people say I curse a lot. Some people are surprised that I curse as much as I do. I think it's a combination of the fact that I'm pretty quiet and my inferior Fe makes me look innocent.

Most Nfs I know don't curse that much. ENTPs on the otherhand have the potty mouth.


----------



## sensei.of.slow (Feb 5, 2011)

Mcblahflooper94 said:


> Haha, I wasn't saying it was a bad thing, just something I noticed. Words are just words, were all big boys and girls. I've noticed several INFPs who swear often.


hey, the feels sometimes just take over. you got to cuss it out, damn it 
Must have shocked the others with this today. 
I was on a roll for like 10 seconds - I was ranting on behalf of a community (includes myself) of course. That's how we roll.


----------



## littleredstreak (Jan 14, 2014)

Personally swearing is extremely hard for me. It feels so unnatural to me.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

I do it all the time. It's mostly a stupid habit, but where I come from, swearing is part of the culture so it naurally translates into my English. It's like a dramatic flourish, if you will.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

I used to never swear at all but I spent the last few years around...uhh...very vocal, quick tempered people. I hate loud, sudden noises and actions and swearing...um, I think I started to use it as a sort of protective shield, to reduce the likelihood of being a target. That probably sounds really weird. I'm trying to get out of the habit though and now tend to mostly use it to add emphasis to something


----------



## misslovegood (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't swear at all. Could have something to do with my religious upbringing, but I've never actually cursed in my life. 

I do, however, have an INFP friend who swears _constantly_. She can't help herself.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I do, but it's situation/circumstance specific. I'm not going to swear in a professional or academic setting, or at a formal dinner or something like that. "Holy FUCK, somebody pass the salt." But seriously, if I'm at home with my feet up, why not?


----------



## Kymehn (Oct 19, 2016)

F*ck no.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know if it's a type thing, but for me and most of my friends we don't swear as a rule, except for the accidental one now and then, because we are christians and it isn't right to swear. However before I was a christian I always thought it sounded crass and rude to swear.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

not at all in my experience of myself and other nf's. but that might be because my mum really really hated us swearing!
i can't even use the C word without feeling guilty and apologizing lmao


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

It's rare. I don't curse because it's improper. lol.

If I curse, I am probably angry or in bed.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

NF's have a lot of emotions and need to let it all out :laughing:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Sep 12, 2015)

Not really sure. I know an ENFP who doesn't swear much to, say, strangers, but she has the mouth of a sailor when she's just with her friends. 

I don't think frequency of uttering swear words is something _reeeaaally_ attributable to type. If I were to assume it was and accordingly guess, I'd say it'd be more of an NT thing.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Oh yeah i swear a lot. It's just my expression. It's not something you intended it to be. 

And besides there's a quote, 

People who swears a lot tend to be more trustworthy. XD 

But as a Christian, i kinda decrease my level of swearing. 

But still, cannot help it.

Sometimes when im hanging out with Christian friends, i tend to swear unintentionally. It just comes naturally. XD


----------



## Treckasec (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate swearing. It's not for religious purposes, I just find it unnecessary and rude.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

_What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo._

But seriously, I tend to swear a fucking lot online but IRL I'm way too quiet and "polite"


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh shit!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

* *





What the fucking cunt men?! Men doesn't have a fucking cunt. I have this fucking wet cunt. 
I rub it everyday to feel pissing good that i don't actually know how to fucking swear in english xD because i only know the word "fuck" in english swear cunting dick hory motherfucker asshole shit rape me you dickhead piss


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

I hardly swear and the few NFJs I know also don't swear. Brutal swearing ("fuck", "shit" etc) doesn't sit very well with extroverted feeling and, to some extent inferior Se. 

My ENFP friend swears A LOT. Some INFPs I've met do it aswell.

I'm of the idea that xxTP (ESTP, ISTP, ENTP, INTP) and ExxP types usually swear more than most NFs.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

in my experience, the nfs in my life are the least likely to use profanity, with the exception of my mom (who doesn't do it to an enormous degree and hates doing it and tries to rein it in) and a woman i'm reasonably certain is an (unhealthy!!!) enfp. i don't usually use profanity myself, although lately since my depression settled in (now that i think about it, i see the connection), it's kind of a whole different story... but even then it's rare.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENFPs might if in a loop, I think.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hahaha only when I'm drunk.

I'd say NT's swear the most.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Who knows?


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

In my experience, it's usually NTs that swear the most :laughing:


----------

